# Don`t over stimate the outdoors.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We have talk about this before and no matter what type of skills you have over confidence can always get you in trouble. Pray that he makes it all right.
http://news.yahoo.com/brother-senator-mark-udall-missing-wyoming-005427053.html
My prayers go to the families and friends of this great men but for the same reason as above, you should never overestimate your equipment.
http://news.yahoo.com/portable-shelters-couldnt-save-19-firefighters-221842035.html


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Sadly, on occasion we have people that rely on GPS for traveling from the I-5 corridor to the coast and they get stuck in snow drifts and sometimes die. No one should travel in winter without food, water, proper clothing, and blankets. Food and water for summer as well. Wither its hot or cold, deserts, mountains, flat lands, lakes, streams or oceans never ever overestimate your abilities or equipment. Against nature we are pretty dang weak. I've had a few close calls over the years where I'm sure my angels worked overtime to save my skinny butt.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

No one should rely on their GPS for all of their guidance ever, they are just another tool that can go wrong.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

My car GPS leads me astray half the time, and that's on paved roads. Being able to read a topo map is invaluable, because a GPS may just guide you to an impassable ravine or a wall that can't be scaled.


----------

